

Ask HN: What user support/feedback system do you use? - andrewdavey

I'm developing a web service that can capture a snapshot of a web page when a user is filling in a support/feedback form. The idea being that it's much easier to help someone when you can see exactly what their page looked like. (Even if they are logged into some non-public app page that uses lots of ajax.)<p>So far my service is capturing the snapshot and returning a generated URL for it. You can log in to browse the snapshots (along with date, user-agent info, etc).<p>Should I enhance my service into a fully fledged support system, like Zendesk for example? Or are you already happy with your user support solution and would just like a simple way to integrate something like my service? I'm trying to gauge what I need for an MVP.<p>What support systems are you currently using? Do you prefer to roll your own?<p>Thanks for any feedback you can provide.<p>(You can join the launch mailing list here: http://www.jooplicate.com/ )
======
us
We hacked together a simple system in a day to get user feedback from our beta
group. You don't need something fancy and surely it can be replaced with
something better down the road. For an MVP, it should really be an MVP. Just
put together a simple feedback box that allow users to post feedbacks directly
to you or in a forum style board where other beta users can discuss and roll
with it.

Of course you can integrate simple solutions that do this for free as well
rather than build your own. We just hacked something together because we
wanted to be able to integrate it with our internal system (user logins) for
people to post. You can do it differently.

